

Show HN: Hidnchat - Send anonymous mails, receive replies - shibendu
https://hidnchat.com/

======
artsandsci
Is there a reason you called the email field "Email Id" instead of "Email
address"? Also, people read pages from left to right. So a first-time visitor
would see the "Check reply" section first, which is useless for all first-time
visitors. Did you consider swapping the left and right columns?

~~~
shibendu
Thanks for this reply. will soon change it.

~~~
artsandsci
My test went into spam as well. As others have said, though, interesting
concept.

------
pezh0re
Is it only for one exchange (e.g. message sent and reply)? Also, the
background was a bit distracting - but it's an interesting concept.

~~~
shibendu
Yes. right now its for one pair of exchange. but will soon be extended to
instant messaging. Thank for commenting.

------
kazinator
This kind of thing is an incredibly bad idea.

There is not even a captcha to reduce abuse by spammers; just punch in an
e-mail address, and click "Send", wee!

I sent myself an e-mail, viewed it raw, and promptly updated my mail server
configuration to drop SMTP connections from that same sender/host.

And say someone uses this for mailing an anonymous threat (bomb, death, ...);
why would you want to expose yourself to any such trouble.

~~~
shibendu
You could have just unsubscribed. It was a much simple option.

~~~
DanBC
I didn't fucking susbscribe - what am I unsubscribing from?

~~~
shibendu
dude its simple. you received an email you don't like or you simply don't like
the website. just click on the unsubscribe link down below. done.

~~~
DanBC
I clicked "resport as spam".

Because it was.

~~~
shibendu
so clever for opting a larger spam box

~~~
DanBC
You're ignoring advice that will help keep your service running.

------
thanesh
I have been a follower of justleak.it. Would you run into the same issues as
them?

~~~
shibendu
No. we have our own mail server setup. we are not dependent on any third party
services. so will never run into same issues. thanks for commenting.

~~~
kazinator
Your delivery address seems to indicate otherwise: mail comes from
"<blah>.members.linode.com" which appears to be a cloud hosting service. That
would seem to fit the definition of reliance on a third-party service (unless
you own and operate linode.com).

A problem you may run into, if your system takes off and attracts many users,
is abuses which result in you being black-listed by anti-spam databases like
SORBS, SpamCop and Barracuda. I suspect it will be hard to get de-listed,
based on the service that you operate.

Since black-listing is by raw IP address, you might make your hosting provider
upset. Suppose linode.com dynamically reshuffles a pool of IP addresses among
users. You could get some IP addresses black-listed, and then those IP
addresses could be cycled to another user under members.linode.com, who then
has a hard time sending mail because of you.

Just a thought.

~~~
shibendu
I meant to say that I am not using any third party mail service api for
sending mails. and yes you are right that I am hosting it in linode which is a
cloud hosting service provider. But I have tried to put multiple filters
inbuilt into this service to make sure that chances of arising above mentioned
situation is low.

